# Headed to the Track ... What is that tape I see on cars?



## italia550i (Mar 25, 2002)

Headed to Buttonwillow this weekend for a two day driving school and I have noticed drivers taping up their cars lights and mirrors. 

Can someone please tell me what tape to use and where to get it?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

painter's tape

home depot


----------



## italia550i (Mar 25, 2002)

*Cool!*

So it is that fancy. :lmao:

Thanks for the info.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

I've also had good luck with cheap shelf liner.
Comes off easy, no residue.

:thumbup:


----------



## 325ci.com (Sep 23, 2002)

bluer1 said:


> *I've also had good luck with cheap shelf liner.*


hehe, go with a 70s theme pattern. stand out from the crowd! :lmao:

seriously, the blue stuff from 3M is the best-- no residue, comes right off. home depot is where i get mine too.

blue stuff:


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

325ci.com said:


> *
> hehe, go with a 70s theme pattern. stand out from the crowd! :lmao:
> *


Now, that is an idea!:lmao:

I go with clear - been using it on the bikes for years to protect
them from rocks & tank bags on trips.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

I got myself a roll for my last school and hell...they are difficult to remove. And when I did, the tape leave little marks behind. Argh! 

btw atyclb, Pet Shop Boys said hi. :lmao:



atyclb said:


> *painter's tape
> 
> home depot *


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *I got myself a roll for my last school and hell...they are difficult to remove. And when I did, the tape leave little marks behind. Argh!
> 
> btw atyclb, Pet Shop Boys said hi. :lmao:
> 
> *


:tsk:


----------



## italia550i (Mar 25, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *I got myself a roll for my last school and hell...they are difficult to remove. And when I did, the tape leave little marks behind. Argh!
> 
> btw atyclb, Pet Shop Boys said hi. :lmao:
> 
> *


F-that!! I am going to go naked then and just always lead the pack. :thumbup:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

You can also have something like StonGard or equivalent applied and then not worry about taping.


----------



## italia550i (Mar 25, 2002)

*So I went naked at the track and....*

Nothing happened. No damage whatsoever. :thumbup:


----------

